# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  My target is heart

## RAHEN

* It's something no one can replace.* 
* It's something of emasculate grace.* 

* You always share my good times and bad,* 
* You always stand by me when I'm sad.* 

* You pick me up when I'm low,* 
* My love for you will always grow.* 

* I hear your love in each sound,* 
* I sense your love all around.* 

* If I never had met you,* 
* I would have dreamt you into being,* 
* with you I've found out each and everything.* 

* I would give up everything,* 
* If together we could be,* 
* You know you mean the "WORLD" to me*

----------


## Shikari

Remarkable poem..thanks 4 sharing..

----------


## crazy_guy

amazing nice thnx for sharing ...

----------


## RAHEN

thanks 4 liking both of ya.

----------


## loves intellegence

it has a very deep meaning...

nice poem

----------


## RAHEN

Thanks 4 liking...

----------


## Fairy

Aww...Lovely poem  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

THank you... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wow very nice one

----------


## RAHEN

thanks...4 liking... :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

loved ittttttt  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

thanks..keep coming.

----------


## NInA

Just awesome!!

----------


## RAHEN

thanks... :Smile:

----------

